# What Type is the Most Paranoid?



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

And why?


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

ISTJ. I don't know why, maybe I'm wrong. They just seem like the type to be that way.


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

INFJ...we can be excessively paranoid because of our Ni + Fe...so annoying


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

infjs are sometimes named the conspiracy theorist....so maybe


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ISFJ. They have the very fearful Si, but they're introverted, so it's not talked about often enough, but stuffed down. The feeler side leads them to even more irrational fears.
They are lovable  but, I fear, not very brave.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going to go with ENTP and INTP.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

I am
when high


derp


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

who wants to know? and why are there little green men under my bed


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

My friend is rather paranoid, but I don't know which type she is. I think I'm suspicious but not neccesairly paranoid.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

INFJ, but I accidentally voted INFP.

All INFJs I've ever spoken to have had a tendency to assume that any critique or correction = personal attack.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Not type related.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

mony said:


> INFJ...we can be excessively paranoid because of our Ni + Fe...so annoying



how does the Ni+Fe work to produce paranoia?...examples?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

laura palmer said:


> infjs are sometimes named the conspiracy theorist....so maybe


that's the label, what's your experience?


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

niss said:


> Not type related.


paranoia is a misapprehension of reality, a cognitive phenomenon, so why would there be no connection between it and our cognitive functions?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

My isfj mother in law is super paranoid - she's the only isfj I know though


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Intuitives, especially when they are stuck in a rut.


----------



## oliviaofneptune (Jun 26, 2014)

I voted for my type (INFJ) because a lot of INFJs are type 6s, and I'm tritype 694 (one of if not THE most phobic, suspicious, paranoid of tritypes). 

Also, we have Ti/Ni loops. We think of an idea or solution to something (Ti), and Ni makes us doubt; then the "what ifs" ensue.


----------



## mony (Jun 18, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> how does the Ni+Fe work to produce paranoia?...examples?


I think Fe makes us want to be nice/polite and Ni can lead to excessive imagining/thinking. The combination of the two can lead to paranoia. For example, I think INFJs could say a harmless comment but imagine it being offensive because of our obsessive intentions to be polite. I commonly ask my friends questions like "do you think he was upset about my comment?" Or " did I sound rude because I didn't mean to?" 

Also, I think we have a tendency to be more familiar with our own worlds than the real world, so dealing with the unfamiliar reality can be overwhelming.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

teanigami said:


> I voted for my type (INFJ) because a lot of INFJs are type 6s, and I'm tritype 694 (one of if not THE most phobic, suspicious, paranoid of tritypes).
> 
> Also, we have* Ti/Ni loops*. We think of an idea or solution to something (Ti), and Ni makes us doubt; then the "what ifs" ensue.


But that's a one way street. What about the other direction, when Ni comes up with an idea and Ti chews on it? How do these two avenues turn into a loop that produces paranoia?


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

laura palmer said:


> infjs are sometimes named the conspiracy theorist....so maybe


You're dead. Wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Anyone with a Ne inferior can be pretty paranoid. My grandfather was an ISTJ and would always worry about us for being out after dark no matter where we were or who we were with. The person could be at a church or near the ghetto, irregardless he'd be worried and imagining all sorts of unlikely scenarios. He'd then bring down the iron fist when the person he was worried about came home. 

My husband's mother is an ISFJ and she's always paranoid that people are plotting against her. She clings to the past and anything comfortable while worrying that her money will somehow vanish into thin air or wild roving Mexicans will burst into the house one day and rob her blind. Everyone is a potential enemy or is saying/thinking negative things about her.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

From what I've seen all IxxJs. Dominant Ni or inferior Ne can be deadly under stress~


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

My initial guess would go to INTJ. I imagine paranoia more associated with Introverts than Extroverts (could be wrong here) since they have more alone time to think and tend to have less of a hyped up positive view about being around other people.
Intuitive over Sensing definitely, with iNtuitives being more inside their own minds and in day dreaming than Sensors, who are generally more in the moment. I also associate paranoia with over thinking...therefore Thinking types. This one I'm closest to being on the fence about, as I can see paranoia as being an emotional thing to deal with as well, so maybe also Feelers, but then again does paranoia have to have anything to do with emotions to take effect? I doubt that. Perceivers are more easy going about things that Judgers, so I think Judgers would be more inclined towards paranoia than Perceivers would be.

I don't think that being introverted or extroverted about thinking or feeling (Ti Te, or Fi Fe) would change the equation much either.

So yeah, INTJ, or secondly INFJ, as the most likely to be paranoid IMO.


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

Well... at least Infj's can see the future and what other people are thinking, maybe that's why THEY ARE SO PARANOID IN THE FIRST PLACE!


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

AI.Akane said:


> Well... at least Infj's can see the future and what other people are thinking, maybe that's why THEY ARE SO PARANOID IN THE FIRST PLACE!



But if they can see the future, wouldn't that make them more confident and less paranoid? Is God paranoid?


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

ae1905 said:


> But if they can see the future, wouldn't that make them more confident and less paranoid? Is God paranoid?


Well that's up for debate, he did after all make noah go into an ark since he wanted flood everything, but he ain't doing it now(presuming he exists). I mean we aren't really the most ... charming, kind, giving etc. We might even be worse than thoose he flooded. On the other hand he might view it as his fault since there were no other humans to reproduce with and therfore Noah's kids most likely had incest children and that's why we're a bit strange.


----------



## AI.Akane (Sep 5, 2014)

@ae1905 good question. No, because INFJ'S don't really know how to cope with that. INFJ'S please correct me if I'm wrong here, but I'm gonna write what I think about.

They see it, that doesn't mean they can change it.
One other thing, for what I've understand, they usually always try to be rational and disregard they're own intuition. Especially, when they think something really bad is going to happen. They are judging types, and they are also very judgmental about themselves.
Also, the fact that mostly everyone think they're crazy doesn't help.

On one hand, they begin to convince themselves that maybe they are really crazy, or have issues.
Second, when things DO happen they might warn people. But ppl don't hear them anyways, because they think they're crazy! mm'kay?

So they live sad and isolated and misunderstood. 

"Well that's up for debate, he did after all make noah go into an ark since he wanted flood everything, but he ain't doing it now(presuming he exists). I mean we aren't really the most ... charming, kind, giving etc. We might even be worse than thoose he flooded. On the other hand he might view it as his fault since there were no other humans to reproduce with and therfore Noah's kids most likely had incest children and that's why we're a bit strange."

@TwinAnthos 

LAWL that's a great theory! XP
But maybe the time hasn't come yet. 

We can now make many theories about this.


----------



## Scheiblerfunk (Oct 17, 2014)

Based upon the one ISFJ that i know personally (my mother). It seems like she is always worrying about so many things. For example: Overreaction to not beeing 100% on time (she actually burst out in tears as if this one time of not being 10 minutes to early for a family visit could result in her being exiled from the family all together, or something)
other example: wants EVERYTHING to be in a constand condition of neatness and tidyness (because of possible reactions from other people who might find that nanograin of dust under the kitchen table)
She is rarely relaxed and always so (i know the following sounds mean but it is pretty accurate)thought police like.
Sort of paranoid.


----------



## haephestia (May 13, 2013)

The only particularly 'out of bounds' anxious and paranoid people I've known have been ISFJs. Generally get bored of trying to soothe them of their ridiculously made-up worries so I stick to ESFJs. I could definitely see this in INFJs as well, many that I've known particularly online can get themselves into a good circlejerk about how the world is out to get them. INFJs think everything is gonna get them, whereas the ISFJs I've known have just freaked out about particular circumstances and people.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

So basically Ni and Si dom. I'd say that other than that it depends on the person. (neuroticism?)

I'm always paranoid about people, and I'm 90% sure I'm an INTJ.

My ISTJ mother taped the webcam on her computer because she thinks people are watching her through it.


----------

